# Wow what an a$$hat!



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Installing a shower trim for an extremely difficult client and that one screw just would not catch... You know the delta rough ins sometimes if your recessed a tad too far you really gotta fish those trim plate screws in, after ten minutes of easily getting one in and struggling on the second i put my flashlight in there and see this bad boy is just BENT outta shape! I am furious 😡! I installed this rough-in myself and know for a fact it was non-damaged ... 

However HO used a tub surround guy who came and sized up the job for her and he said he had to install the plumbing valve and trim for warranty purposes 😳, a tub surround guy! And he was trying to sell her on their own stupid Mickey Mouse get up valve but she explained its a new house and she had a plumber who roughed in already, and he kept insisting it would void his warranty if they didn't install their own valve etc, and i told HO then, i need to do my plumbing to provide you with any real warranty, tell that joker and gave my card to pass along so he could call me if he was unclear on the law. 

Month passes by and i got come back to some hack special ... Just a disgrace IMO and i suspect this d1ck bent my rough-in... But its pretty hard to prove as i am purely speculating the most likely scenario ... I'd typically blame drywallers but this was an after thought she dreamed up one day and so i cut the drywall and re-installed the same piece .... 

Hopefully i can bend it back and make it work but we'll see


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

That's a strange tub/shower set up....

Where did you cut drywall?


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Cried wolf too soon ! 10 minutes and i bent it back into alignment, just released screws pulled out and bent back .

Its the dumbest thing I've ever been asked to do and this is my last residential job because of this client... She wanted the shower in the JACUZZI .tub so she could wash her hair... I told her the roman tub filler has a 5' pull out she can wash with and she's a very large lady and said i know what i want and you have to do it! I said ok no problem, I'll add it on the invoice, initial it and go nuts... Then she realized she created a shower, so she needed to protect the drywall with a tub surround, its white so its hard to see but these hacks couldn't even drill a round hole for my rough-in :s 

Job went from $14,000 base price w/o fixtures to over double that in extras including fixtures... Every toilet has been swapped with every shower or vanity at least once in every room LOL... I complained to an old plumber and he laughed and said you get richest off the dumbest ones!


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh my drywall was cut behind these scenes as it was a wall prior, i cut stud to stud and installed a valve, then cut a couple holes and re-used drywall. Which has since been mud/taped then tub surrounded...

This job is a nightmare though and its a couple hours out of town for me so the inspector is one guy for the whole county and is every authority having jurisdiction, sadly hes a clueless fella... The framers supported the stairs with vertical 2x6's that finish vertically into the concrete... No pressure treated baseplate nothing , in a freaking basement ... Its astounding ..


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

SSP said:


> Installing a shower trim for an extremely difficult client and that one screw just would not catch... You know the delta rough ins sometimes if your recessed a tad too far you really gotta fish those trim plate screws in, after ten minutes of easily getting one in and struggling on the second i put my flashlight in there and see this bad boy is just BENT outta shape! I am furious ?de21! I installed this rough-in myself and know for a fact it was non-damaged ...
> 
> However HO used a tub surround guy who came and sized up the job for her and he said he had to install the plumbing valve and trim for warranty purposes ?de33, a tub surround guy! And he was trying to sell her on their own stupid Mickey Mouse get up valve but she explained its a new house and she had a plumber who roughed in already, and he kept insisting it would void his warranty if they didn't install their own valve etc, and i told HO then, i need to do my plumbing to provide you with any real warranty, tell that joker and gave my card to pass along so he could call me if he was unclear on the law.
> 
> ...


I dont see what the issue is. Bend what back?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

SSP said:


> The framers supported the stairs with vertical 2x6's that finish vertically into the concrete... No pressure treated baseplate nothing , in a freaking basement ... Its astounding ..


I get what the issue is here but your pics of your shower faucet don't show any problems. Its just a normal looking faucet in the wall. Is the faucet crooked or something?


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe another flashlight would help!...JJ Crazy looking tub.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An O-ring pick works great for pulling a bent Delta tab back into position.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

The tab was bent over at a 45 and folded down. Two tabs typically in each corner , the threaded tab wouldn't start at that angle and if it did the cover-plate would be rotated at a weird angle ... So OFF wouldn't be level or properly align with the orientation of the handle. 

Luckily it was fixed, although it could have snapped off ... Just as easily .

Anybody else suspect they have been sabotaged at some point? And is there anything you can really do about it? It feels like its a fairly easy crime to commit and get away with... Like if i went ahead and put 1" sheet metal screws in a dryer vent ... Months later when issues arise the original installer will look 100% guilty and anything he says will sound like an excuse ..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

If any tabs can bend that easy, what a crappy faucet to begin with... shud install MOENTROL ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> If any tabs can bend that easy, what a crappy faucet to begin with... shud install MOENTROL ...


The Beach Boys and RJ...some things will never change. :laughing:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The Beach Boys and RJ...some things will never change. :laughing:



I was thinking the same. Like a friggin broken record...moentrol moentrol moentrol...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

He gets royalties for everytime he plugs them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> He gets royalties for everytime he plugs them.


Dollar please...


----------

